# Hurricane Ike...gas spike



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Our gas just jumped from $3.49 to $3.82 in the last 30 mins 
My cousin called from NC and said some places were up to $5.25. Um, price gouge much? 
The news media has everyone buzzing about $5 a gallon in several places by 5:00pm. Bummer. This is when it kills me that my dh works an hour from home


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well one of our oil loving canadian friends told me last night gas was going to go up and go get it at midnight. Here it went from 3.57 to 3.79 in a few hours so not nearly as bad but for the state with the lowest cost per gallon, this is high!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is absolutely ridiculous.

The whole gas price thing kills me, someone needs to go in there and regulate the industry and the speculators that are driving the price up. We should all be running our cars on another fuel source by now anyway!! I remember when I watched Back to the Future thinking, oh yeah a car that runs on trash, thats so going to be us in the future! Except no one is putting the effort or money into that research which could have helped us manage this. So now we are all screwed and the gas co's continue to make their record profits. :frusty:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW...ours just jumped to $5.25...I think that is right up there with breaking the 10 commandments!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been checking this thread all day. I can't leave work until 5:00 and I need gas. I am afraid by the time I leave, it will be up to $8.00 a gallon. Scary!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

At one station near my house they don't even have the price up on the sign! It was there when I passed by at 10:00am. I did notice it was going up.

Dale-where was it $5.25??? I'm staying away from the Mall of GA if prices are that high out your way! I'm going to look again later, have to drop off DD at a friend's house.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, it was on the news about 30 minutes ago and showed the sign in Lawrenceville. Just now they came back on to say they had lowered it to, I think, $4.71 -- and the store admitted they lowered it when they saw it was on the news. That just doesn't seem right to jack it up like that.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Crude oil dropped below $100/barrel this morning - first time in a long time. Spiking gasoline prices just doesn't seem right.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

As if it wasn't hard enough to travel during and recover from the devistation of a hurricane, let's make gas SKY HIGH!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope it drops a bit, I have to drive to Huntsville, AL on Sunday and I have an SUV. Not looking forward to that, I won't be able to afford Starbucks to keep me going.  :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well on my way home it is already up to $4.09. While in LA that would be normal, here people are freaking out.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well its because of all the oil refineries in Houston, where Ike is about to pound right now. The more they have to be evacuated.. the higher Gas.

Maybe this will make you feel better?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I feel better knowing I'm not a news person.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> I feel better knowing I'm not a news person.


 DITTO to that!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I saw $3.89 this morning around 8:45 and there were no lines. When this happened before in GA lots of stations were prosecuted by the Governor's office for price gouging, I hope they do that again.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Well on my way home it is already up to $4.09. While in LA that would be normal, here people are freaking out.


That's high! I filled up yesterday at 3.59 a gallon, up from 3.41. I figured by today the prices would be even higher. I heard of people waiting in line for gas and while they sat there they watched the price go up 3 times and the trucks were filling up the station as people sat there also.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Your thread surpised me because my gas is down 75 cents from its high and down 2 cents since yesterday.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/09/13/bush.ike/index.html


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yesterday we filled up for 3.89 in a little town and when we came back home today we saw gas prices 4.19-4.25. We were like want is going on. It is soo crazy I tell ya. My sis and I went and visited a girlfriend of hers and I went to help out with the boys.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

From $3.79 to $4.29 so far. Ridiculous.


----------

